# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραια ΑΜ

## Νικος Αλ

Στο σχεδιο που επισυναπτω περιγραφω οσο πιο παραστατικα γινεται
την κεραια ΑΜ που σκεφτομαι να εγκαταστησω για τους 1600 χκ

Αποτελειται απο καλωδιο (μπλε στο σχημα) 46μ το οποιο καταληγει καθετα 
σε καλωδιο (κοκκινο στο σχημα) επισης 46μ.

Σκοπος ειναι να κατασκευασω μια κεραια λ/2 με μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα κορυφης.

Θεωρω οτι ο υπολογισμος (((300000/1,6)/2)*0,97) ειναι σωστος και αποδιδει στην πραξη.

Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για την κατασκευη..

ΕυχαριστωAntenna AM.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

*
Κεραια ΑΜ*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από Νικος Αλ, 19-01-12 16:29

*Οριζοντια κεραια ΑΜ "ειδικου τυπου" Γ*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από Νικος Αλ, 29-01-12 10:57
*Κεραια ΑΜ*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από Νικος Αλ, 27-07-12 14:24                                                                               

*Κεραια ΑΜ*

                                                                                         Δημοσιεύθηκε από Νικος Αλ, Σήμερα 22:43

Νικο πρέπει κάθε φορά να ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα ,με το ίδιο θέμα;;;
ΚΑΚΩΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ επεμβαίνω  , δεν είναι δουλειά δίκη μου ,αλλά και στα ίδια να ρώταγες ' οποίος γνώριζε θα απαντούσε 
Εγω τι να σου πω , δεν γνωρίζω τι τύχη μπορεί να έχει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## SV1DB

Για να  φτιάξεις μια κεραία  λ/2  ο τύπος είναι σωστός  46+46 μέτρα με τροφοδοσία στο μέσον  (περίπτωση διπόλου ) ή τύπου Γ όπου το οριζόντιο μήκος  να είναι 93 μέτρα και το κατακόρυφο χωρίς περιορισμό  αλλά με ανοιχτή γραμμή . 
Γιατί θέλεις μεγάλη χωρητικότητα  κορυφής ?

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Παναγιωτη,  προσπαθω μεσα απο την εμπειρια των συμμετεχοντων να βρω ενα τυπο κεραιας που να προσαρμοζεται
στον χωρο που εχω. Εξαλου καθε μερα νεοι "επισκεπτες" μπαινουν στην παρεα και νεες εμπειριες ερχονται.

Ο τυπος κεραιας που περιγραφω δεν εχει σχεση με τις προηγουμενες ερωτησεις μου (διπολα κλπ) αλλα οσο βλεπω
τον χωρο που εχω τοσο βλεπω οτι μπορει να "χωρεσει". Καλο ειναι βεβαια το Γ,  αλλα που χωρος να απλωσω 92μ.
Αν ομως το Γ το σπασω σε τρια "κομματια" τοτε θα χωρεσει.

Εαν δεν υπαρχουν εμπειριες καλως. Οταν το κατασκευασω θα ερθω να σας ενημερωσω και θα ειναι μια νεα εμπειρια για ολους.
Δουλεψει , δεν δουλεψει θα σας ενημερωσω...

----------


## SV1DB

Αγαπητέ Νίκο,  Το να απλώσεις σύρματα  σύμφωνα με τον διατιθέμενο  χώρο που έχεις  δεν έχει νόημα  τόσο τεχνικό αλλά και οικονομικό εάν θέλεις να πειραματιστής  συμφωνώ  να κάνεις ότι ιδέα έχεις πράξη  αλλά να έχει και την στοιχειώδη  θεωρητική  πλευρά  τουλάχιστον έτσι έχεις μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες  να αποδίδει.  Την κεραία την θέλεις για λήψη ή για εκπομπή ?  ή και για τα δύο  ?
Αυτό είναι  αναγκαίο  γιατί εάν την θέλεις μόνο για λήψη  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...  αντίθετα εάν την θέλεις για εκπομπή  πρέπει να έχει χαρακτηριστικά που να αποδίδει  και όχι να είναι ένα  μακρύ  σύρμα... με τυχαίο σχήμα και διαστάσεις...  ότι και να βάλεις για κεραία δουλεύει  αλλά τι απόδοση  θα έχει ?
Δεν είναι δύσκολο  να δώσεις τις διαστάσεις του χώρου  που διαθέτεις  ώστε  με την πείρα μας να σε βοηθείσουμε πια είναι η καταλληλότερη  κεραία για την περίπτωσή σου.

----------


## p.gabr

Ολοι ξέρουμε οτι η κεραία είναι το Α&Ω ενος πομπού

Πολυ περισσότερο και ο φίλος Κώστας
  Όμωςμια κεραία δουλεύει σε συνεργασία με τον πομπό και εκτος του συντονισμού ,θέλουμε και προσαρμογές

 Το οτι Αλεκο θα βάλουμε μεγαλύτερη κεραία με ενα σκέλος λ/2 δεν σημαίνει οτι θα εχουμε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα
Εξ άλλου αυτή η κεραία ,νοηται ολοκλήρου κυμματος και εχει μεγάλο ζ
Για να ταιριάξει σε πομπό με έξοδο 50ωμ θελει ειδική μεταχείριση
  Μπορεί όμως να συντονιστεί ο πομπός με ενα δικτύωμα εξόδου τύπου  L. Όμως άλλο πράγμα ο συντονισμός ,και άλλο πράμα η σωστή δουλειά και η προσαρμογή
Κατα την γνώμη μου Αλεκο ,στήσε ενα οσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο μονοπολο λιγο μικρότερο απο  λ/4 ,ενα πηνίο σε σειρά με την κεραία και δικτύωμα εξόδου τύπου Π , η επαγωγικό παράλληλο και ΚΑΛΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ 
Τελος ενα φορτίο και γέφυρα στάσιμων 


Ολα αυτα που σκέφτεσαι μας γυρνούν πολύ πίσω ,τοτε που χώναμε τα σύρματα και οτι βγει
Μαλιστα κάποιου  μια κεραια, άγνωστου μήκους ,του ειχε καθίσει και την είχε κατ ευθείαν επάνω στην ανοδο!!!
  Μαγικά πραγματα ειχαν γίνει τότε.....τι να πρώτο-πω !!!
  Όπως ομως και να-ναι καλη συνεχεία και περιμένουμε νεότερα

----------


## Β52

Φίλε μου αν η κεραία είναι για εκπομπή θα φτιάξεις αυτό για να σου αποδώσει είται 50ωμ είτε άλλη ομική αντίσταση προσαρμογής.κεραία.pngμε καλές γειώσεις πάντα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Φίλε μου αν η κεραία είναι για εκπομπή θα φτιάξεις αυτό για να σου αποδώσει είται 50ωμ είτε άλλη ομική αντίσταση προσαρμογής.κεραία.pngμε καλές γειώσεις πάντα.



ΝΙΚΟ αυτο που δειχνεις για τους 1600 εχει αρκετα μεγαλυτερο μηκος απο λ/4 ΄και η κεραία έχει επαγωγική συμπεριφορά.
Μπορείς να υποδειξεις τον τροπο προσαρμογης σε εξοδο 50 ωμ΄;

----------


## Β52

Παναγιώτη με ένα αντένα τιούνερ αν είναι 50 ωμ ο πομπός, αν ο πομπός δεν είναι ''πενηνταρισμένος''  πηνίο-πυκνωτή (L') είτε με σύστημα Π', τη συγκεκριμένη κεραία χρησιμοποιώ με παραλαγές για εκπομπή προς ιονόσφαιρα :Cool:  με εντυποσιακά αποτελέσματα./΄.,  :Wink:

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Ευχαριστω για ολες τις διευκρινησεις. Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη (g.gabr) βλεπεις ποσες διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις υπαρχουν οσον αφορα τα μηκη της Long Wire Antenna.
Το σχεδιο και κυριως το μηκος που δινει ο Παναγιωτης (Β52) το βλεπω πρωτη φορα. Να λοιπον μια νεα εμπειρια και μαλιστα εφαρμοσμενη στην πραξη.

Περα απο ολα αυτα εχω αλλη μια σχετικη ερωτηση. Εχω δει σε πολλα αρθρα την αποψη οτι για τους 1600χκ τα σωστα μηκη για κεραια ειναι* 44+44 (διπολο) , 46 (long wire), 85 (long wire).*
Σε καποιο αρθρο μαλιστα ο συντακτης ηταν απολυτα κατηγορηματικος ΠΟΤΕ, ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ  λ/2 (ημικυματος)

Πιοα ειναι η γνωμη σας για αυτα τα μηκη και γιατι 85μ και οχι 92 .

Σας ευχαρισρτω

----------


## Ακρίτας

Νίκο.
 Οποιοδήποτε σύρμα τεντώσουμε και το τροφοδοτήσουμε με κάποιον σούπερ ντούπερ συντονιστή, προσαρμοστή κλπ. μπορεί να το φέρουμε σε 1,1 "στάσιμα" αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κεραία.
Η κεραία χαρακτηρίζεται από τρία κυρίως πράγματα:
1. Τό μήκος της σε σχέση με το μήκος κύματος εκπομπής.
2. Το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της.
3. Τη σχέση της με τη γή (κάθετα, οριζόντια, λοξά, απόσταση).
Μια κεραία λοιπόν για τους 1600χκ θα πρέπει να έχει μήκος 89,3 μέτρα αν πρόκειται για  λ/2.
Ως εκ τούτου το 44+44 είναι δίπολο λ/2 τροφοδοτούμενο στο κέντρο. Ακόμα και να έχεις το χώρο να το απλώσεις, σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις σε ύψος 200 περίπου μέτρων. Με λίγα λόγια θα λειτουργεί ως NVIS κεραία και πρακτικά θε στέλνει την ακτινοβολία ψηλά - ψηλά στον ουρανό.
Για να είναι μια κεραία *long wire* θα πρέπει να έχει *μήκος ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο από το μήκος κύματος της εκπεμπόμενης ακτινοβολία*ς. Έτσι λοιπόν τα 46 μέτρα θα μπορούσαν απλώς να είναι μια κεραία λ/4 περίπου. Τοποθετημένη κατακόρυφα και τροφοδοτούμενη στο κάτω μέρος με τον άλλο πόλο στη γή θα είναι μια πολύ καλή κεραία αλλά μάλλον και αυτό είναι αδύνατο. Ξαπλωμένη οριζόντια θα έχει τραγικά χαμηλή σύνθετη αντίσταση.
Τα 85 και τα 92 μέτρα είναι κεραίες τυχαίου μήκους (random wire). Αν έχεις πομπό με λυχνίες φτιάχνεις το κύκλωμα εξόδου παράλληλο και παίζοντας λίγο με τις σπείρες μπορείς να κάνεις προσαρμογή συνδέοντας το ένα άκρο της "κεραίας". Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό είναι τελείως πρόχειρο.
Όσο για το αν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε κεραία λ/2 θα σου πώ απλώς ότι σε όλα τα εγχειρίδια περι κεραιών το δίπολο λ/2 είναι μια από τις βασικές κεραίες και επάνω σε αυτό χτίζεται ένα πλήθος άλλων τύπων κεραιών.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Γιωργο σ ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.  Τα 89,3 προκυπτουν απο το ((300000/1600)/2)*0,95. Σωστα ?

Εαν λοιπον απλωσω ενα καλωδιο 89,3 μ  σε υψος 10μ απο το εδαφος, το συνδεσω στο συντονιστικο L , σε πομπο με πχ 4Χ807 θα μπορεσω με 
καποιες δοκιμες να εχω προσαρμογη, χωρις γεφυρες κλπ, κλπ. Σωστα ?

Εαν το καλωδιο δεν ειναι τεντωμενο ευθεια αλλα κανει καποιες γωνιες, θεωρεις οτι αυτο θα ειναι προβλημα στην προσαρμογη ??

σ ευχαριστω και παλι
Νικος

----------


## p.gabr

Νίκο επανέρχομαι άλλη μια φορά
Τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές ,αλλα χάνονται ακριβώς επειδή υπάρχουν πολλά παρόμοια θέματα
Εαν ολα τα δικά σου ήταν ενα θέμα, θα βλέπανε ολη την υπόθεση και οχι μέρος
Τελος ρίξε μια μάτια σε αυτα που είπα τώρα τελευταία
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post585866

Εκει λεω και για ενα βιβλιο για κεραίες.....ριχτου μια ματια
http://www.ceid.upatras.gr/faculty/a...otes/kef09.pdf


Και σε αλλα θέματα που ησουν και εσύ ,εχω πει αρκετά πράγματα ,αλλά τώρα άντε βρες τα..

----------


## Ακρίτας

Νίκο, το βιβλίο που λέει πιο πάνω ο Παναγιώτης είναι καλό (και στα ελληνικά) και χρήσιμο για μια συνολική πρώτη προσέγγιση στο θέμα κεραία - γραμμή μεταφοράς. Είναι πανεπιστημιακές σημειώσεις και στον ίδιο σύνδεσμό μπορείς να το βρείς και ολοκληρωμένο. 
Το πρόβλημα με τις χαμηλές συχνότητες είναι ότι δεν έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να κατασκευάσουμε αυτό που θεωρητικά θα υπολογίσουμε με βάση τα εγχειρίδια, έτσι αναγκαζόμαστε να εφαρμόσουμε λύσεις σύμφωνα με το χώρο που διαθέτουμε, κατά προσέγγιση και εμπειρικά, δεδομένου ότι οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες δεν διαθέτουν και τα εξειδικευμένα όργανα. Αυτός ειναι ο λόγος που διάφοροι αναφέρουν διάφορα νούμερα και διάφορες κατασκευες.
Τα 89,3 μέτρα προκύπτουν απο τον τύπο που έγραψες ή απλά 143/f (MHz), για την περίπτωση κεραίας λ/2. Μια κεραία λ/2 τροφοδοτούμενη στην άκρη παρουσιάζει μεγάλη σύνθετη αντίσταση, της τάξης των ΚΩ. Το κύκλωμα εξόδου L συνήθως σχεδιάζεται ώστε να κατεβάσει την υψηλή αντίσταση φορτίου της εξόδου (μιλάμε για λυχνίες) στα 50 ή τα 75Ω. Άρα κατ' ευθείαν σύνδεση δεν είναι δυνατή. Πρόχειρη λύση είναι η χρήση παράλληλου κυκλώματος στην έξοδο του πομπού. Η κανονική λύση είναι η αλυσίδα: έξοδος - γέφυρα στασίμων - γραμμή μεταφορας 50 ή 75Ω - συντονιστής - κεραία. Αυτή τη διαμόρφωση χρησιμοποιώ για τα 40m και δουλεύω μια κεραία λ/2, με μορφή "Γ", τροφοδοτούμενη στην άκρη. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ό άλλος αγωγός στον οποίο συνδέεται ο συντονιστής είναι η γή.
Η μικρή απόσταση της κεραίας από τη γή, οι στροφές και οι αποκλίσεις στο μήκος επηρεάζουν τόσο την αντίσταση της κεραίας όσο και τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας. Προέχει να διατηρήσεις το σωστό μήκος, εκτός φυσικά αν για να το κάνεις αυτό χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις μαιάνδρους με το σύρμα. Η καλύτερη διαμόρφωση είναι το "Π", δηλαδή ένα κατακόρυφο στοιχείο, ένα οριζόντιο και ένα κατακόρυφο πάλι, τροφοδοσία στη μια άκρη.
Ρίξε μια ματιά στο διαδίκτυο για "160m antenna" και για "limited space antennas".

----------

p.gabr (01-03-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο άλλη μια φορά για την συνεργασία

Να συμπληρώσω ακόμα κάτι
monopolo.jpg 
http://www.5-9report.gr/


 *          Τεύχος Νο           135*

  * Φεβρουάριος*

  *          201**3*

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Να συμπληρώσω ακόμα κάτι
> monopolo.jpg



Παναγιώτη πες ότι βλέπεις την κεραία μου για τα 40 μέτρα σε φωτογραφία (ακόμα και το σπίτι και το παράθυρο). Η διαφορά είναι ότι στη δική μου περίπτωση το συνολικό μήκος από τον συντονιστή μέχρι το τέλος της κεραίας είναι λ/2. Εδώ ο συνάδελφος δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για τη γραμμή που τροφοδοτεί την κεραία. Εφόσον πρόκειται για μονό αγωγό, συμμετέχει στην ακτινοβολία όπως και το οριζόντιο τμήμα και θα πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί στο συνολικό μήκος της κεραίας. Αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί έτσι τότε πρόκειται απλώς για μια κεραία random wire και αναλαμβάνει να "καθαρίσει" ο συντονιστής.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Εξαιρετικα ειναι ολα αυτα που μου λετε. Ειλικρινα μου ειναι πολυ χρησιμα και σας ευχαριστω.

Δωστε μου μια περιγραφη του "συντονιστη".

Δεν εχω γεφυρα, παρα μονο το κλασσικο "αραιοφυλλος 500 και πηνιο".  Δηλαδη   "ανοδος λυχνιας" - πυκνωτακι 1000p- αραιοφυλλος 500+πηνιο- κεραια.
Μπορω να δανειστω γεφυρα Daiwa απο φιλο αλλα αναρωτιεμαι εαν θα με βοηθησει σε κατι οταν μιλαμε για  "μονοπολο" λ/4  ή  λ/2.

Για μια ακομη φορα σας ευχαριστω

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο εχεις ΜΕΓΑΛΗ παρατηρητικότητα
Δεν το είχα προσέξει
Να λοιπόν που όπως έχω πει , υπάρχουν παντού πολλές ασάφειες ,πράγμα που μπερδεύει 
ΚΟΙΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ για την long wire που αυτή τουλάχιστον γνωρίζουμε που ξεκινά χωρίς κάθοδο

long wire.png

Ετσι λοιπον πρέπει να υποθέσεις οτι στην πρωτη περίπτωση   ενοει όλο το μήκος του σύρματος απο την ακρη του πομπού -συντονιστή (χωρις καθοδο)
ΠΡεπει να επιμένουμε να είμαστε πιο αναλυτικοί μεχρι κουραστικού σημείου
Δεν έχουν ολοι την δυνατότητα να φιλτράρουν τις τόσες πληροφορίες που σήμερα μπορεί κανείς να βρει εύκολα μπροστά του

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Εξαιρετικες για μενα πληροφοριες. Να! που επιμενοντας στο θεμα εφθασα να μαζευω γνωση για το θεμα που ψαχνω.

Τωρα καταλαβα (γνησιος ερασιτεχνης ειμαι) της διαφορας long wire και  random wire .  Και απο βιβλια και αρθρα 
εχω διαβασει παρα μα παρα πολλα. Χωρια τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες και συμβουλες που εχω αφθονες απο τον μεντορα μου και δασκαλο μου στα θεματα αυτα,
τον itta-vitta (μελος).
 Στα βιβλια ολα αυτα αναφερονται ανακατεμενα για να καλυψουν ολες τις παραλαγες. Εδω στο φορουμ 
τα λεμε απλα και γινονται πιο κατανοητα διοτι αναφερομαστε σε συγκεκριμενες καταστασεις.

Random wire λοιπον, με ο,τι καλωδιο εχω στην αποθηκη, χωρις καθοδο, και οπως ταιριαζει στον χωρομου !!

Θα το εκτιμουσα να εχω την αποψη σας και για την χρηση γεφυρας στην περιπτωση του μονοπολου random wire .
Επισης και καποιες παρατηρησεις σας για το "συντονιστικο".

ευχαριστω για ολα

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Random wire λοιπον, με ο,τι καλωδιο εχω στην αποθηκη, χωρις καθοδο, και οπως ταιριαζει στον χωρομου !!
> 
> Θα το εκτιμουσα να εχω την αποψη σας και για την χρηση γεφυρας στην περιπτωση του μονοπολου random wire .
> Επισης και καποιες παρατηρησεις σας για το "συντονιστικο".
> 
> ευχαριστω για ολα



Μια ιδανική κεραία θα πρέπει να παρουσιάζει στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της μια χαρακτηριστική καθαρή, δηλαδή ωμική αντίσταση, 72 Ω περίπου αν πρόκειται για δίπολο λ/2 τροφοδοτούμενο στη μέση για παράδειγμα. Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση, η κεραία παρουσιάζει στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της μια σύνθετη αντισταση που παρίσταται με μιγαδικό αριθμό, έχει δηλαδή πραγματικό (ωμικό) και φανταστικό (χωρητικό ή επαγωγικό) μέρος. 
Ο συντονιστής (συντονιστικο, tuner, transmatch) αναλαμβάνει να προσαρμόσει αυτήν την τιμή στην έξοδο του πομπού (τυπικά 50Ω) για τους σύγχρονους πομποδέκτες (ουσιαστικά προσαρμόζει την κεραία στη γραμμή μεταφοράς αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα). 
Για να μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια γέφυρα θα πρέπει αυτή να παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ της εξόδου του πομπού και του συντονιστή, οπότε ρυθμίζεις τον συντονιστή για μέγιστη ορθή/ελάχιστη ανακλώμενη ενέργεια (και όχι "ακτινοβολία" όπως λανθασμένα αναφέρεται,γιατί ακτινοβολία είνα ό,τι φεύγει από το σύρμα στον χώρο).
Συντονιστές υπάρχουν διαφόρων τύπων. Οι πιο κοινοί και απλοί είναι διατάξεις με πηνίο και πυκνωτή σε διάταξη "Γ", είτε πυκνωτής - πηνίο - πυκνωτής σε διάταξη "Π", είτε πυκνωτής - πηνίο - πυκνωτής σε διάταξη "Τ".

Καλά όλα αυτά τα θεωρητικά αλλά η μαγκιά του ερασιτέχνη είναι να τα ταιριάξει στα μέσα που διαθέτει. Και επειδή μίλησες για 807 και ...κάπως συγκινήθηκα  :Smile:  δώσε κάποια στοιχεία όπως τάση βαθμίδας εξόδου, κύκλωμα εξόδου κλπ.

Παναγιώτη, ο συνάδελφος στο 5-9 (που παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς γιατί είναι αξιόλογο) κάνει μια συνοπτική γενική περιγραφή, οπότε είναι λογικό να  παραλείπει κάποια πράγματα που ίσως θεωρεί γνωστά ή αυτονόητα. Για παράδειγμα, στα σχήματα τόσο του "μονόπολου", όσο και του "long wire" η κάθοδος δεν φαίνεται να συνδέεται στην κεραία, αλλά καταλήγει *πριν* τον μονωτήρα. Αν κάποιος πάρει "τοις μετρητοίς" τα σχήματα θα κάψει τα μηχανήματά του. Θα τα μελετήσω λίγο καλύτερα και το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Γιωργο σ ευχαριστω για τις εξηγησεις. 
Επαναλαμβανω αλλη μια φορα (για να δικαιολογησω καποιες "γκαφες" μου) οτι ειμαι γνησιος ερασιτεχνης.

Εχω κατασκευασει μια μοναδα "ταλαντωσης" με 6SK7 και 6L6 και δυο μοναδες "εκπομπης" , μια με 4Χ807 παραλληλες και μια με 4Χ 6P36S σε σχημα ψευτο-πουσπουλ.
Οι 807 με 950β ανοδικο και οι 6P36S με 800β ανοδικο.

Μεχρι εδω ολα καλα με την απλετη υποστηριξη του μελους itta-vitta.

Απο εκει και περα αρχιζει η περιπετεια με την κεραια. Μηνες τωρα πειραματιζομαι με διαφορα σχηματα (ετσι για εμπειρια). Βεβαια καταφερα να "καψω" και τρεις 807 (πολυ ευαισθητες αυτες οι λυχνιες ρε παιδια)

*Διπολα, ομοαξονικα, μονοπολα, καλαμι απικο 9μετρα(ναι το ενα και αυτο !!!), αλουμινια με ομπρελες* και ο,τι αλλο μαζευα απο τις εμπειριες των μελων. Εχω μαζεψει ομως καλη εμπειρια και μαθαινω συνεχως.

Τελικα θα πω κατι το πολυ τετριμενο.....μεγαλη υποθεση η κεραια !!!!

Εχω βεβαια την "ατυχια" σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνης να μην εχω γυρω μου πολυκατοικιες για να υψωσω καλωδιο στα 20 και 30 μετρα.
Σε μονοκατοικια ειμαι σε υψωμα. Φ*αινομαι απο παντου αλλα και τους βλεπω ολους.
*
Σιγα σιγα ομως κτασταλαζω σε αυτο που φαινεται οτι μου ταιριαζει στον χωρο μου.....!!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για τον διαλογο και την βοηθεια σας. Φιλικα Νικος

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Βεβαια καταφερα να "καψω" και τρεις 807 (πολυ ευαισθητες αυτες οι λυχνιες ρε παιδια)



Καθόλου ευαίσθητες, απλώς έχουν όριο ανοδικής τάσης τα 750 V.

----------


## p.gabr

> Καθόλου ευαίσθητες, απλώς έχουν όριο ανοδικής τάσης τα 750 V.




*Συμφωνώ απολύτως

*Μπορούμε όμως να υπερβούμε κατά πολύ τα όρια τους  με σωστές επιλογές

Τα δυο ανωτέρω που έγραψα έρχονται σε αντίθεση Όμως λόγω , λιγοστών επιλογών (που κάποτε είχαμε) αναγκαζόμαστε να τις κακοποιούμε και πρώτος από όλους εγώ


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58126

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Τι να πω για τις 6P36S (ρωσικες και παμφθηνες). Εχουν υποστει την ιδια "κακοποιηση" με τις 807 και δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα.
Με οριο ανοδικης τασης τα 550 τις τσιταρεις με 800 κατεβαζεις λιγο την ταση στα σκρην και πανε μια χαρα.
Τουλαχιστον αυτη ειναι η εμπειρια μου απο τα λιγα που ξερω. Σπινθιριζουν, κοκκινιζουν και παλι στο λυχνιομετρο ειναι 100+.
Με 5ε την λυχνια βγαζεις 150 w .  Με τις 4 που εχω, αν καταφερω να συντονισω με μια αξιοπρεπη κεραια θα βγαινουν 500w.

Τις 807 τις εκτιμω σαν λυχνιες γιαυτο και ασχοληθηκα με αυτες,
αλλα οταν ειναι τσιτωμενες ενα μικρο λαθος να γινει, για ελαχιστο χρονο  να φυγεις απο τον συντονισμο,
ελαχιστα να σου "κοπει" η οδηγηση, κοκκινιζουν ταχυτατα και χανεις την ....μιση λυχνια.

Αυτα ειδα αυτα σας λεω......

----------


## outis

> Φίλε μου αν η κεραία είναι για εκπομπή θα φτιάξεις αυτό για να σου αποδώσει είται 50ωμ είτε άλλη ομική αντίσταση προσαρμογής.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41778με καλές γειώσεις πάντα.



Αυτό το σχέδιο ακολούθησα, με μήκη ανάλογα, και loading coil κοντά στον (στους) πομπούς που δοκίμαζα. Η ρύθμιση έγινε 'με το χέρι' δια 'δοκιμής και λάθους' αλλά το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν κοντά στο ιδανικό, είτε με ισχύ 10mW είτε με 20 ή 80W το αποτέλσμα είναι περισσότερο απ'ότι περίμενα. Η κεραία έμεινε στημένη τουλάχιστον 7ετία χωρίς παρατηρούμενη μείωση απόδοσης. (μονόκλωνο καλώδιο 1χιλ μονωμένο)

----------


## RADIO6146KISAMOS

φιλε μου αν εχεις προβλημα χωρου κατα τη γνωμη μου βρες ενα ιστο 10μ.αλουμινιο μονωσε τον στη βαση και στο κατω ακρο που θα ειναι μονωμενο οπως ειπαμε συνδεσε ενα πηνιο διαμετρου 5εκ.περιπου τυλιξε και καμια 20ρια σπειρες με ληψη αν μπορεις σε καθε σπειρα με συρμα 1-1,5χιλ.και παιξε με τις σπειρες μεχρι να πεσουν τα στασιμα.Το ενα ακρο του πηνιου σνδεμενο στον ιστο η μεσαια ληψη στον κεντρικο αγωγο ενος ομοαξωνικου καλωδιου 50 ω και το αλλο ακρο στη γειωση οπου θα βαλεις και το μπλενταζ του ομοαξωνικου καλωδιου και το οποιο θα το ανεβοκατεβαζεις και αυτο οπως το κεντρικο με την βοηθεια των ληψεων του πηνιου εως οτου ριξεις τα στασιμα.Για να εχει αποδοση το συστημα στην κορυφη του καθετου στον ιστο συνδεσε τα 46 μετ. του καλωδιου και θα εχεις πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.Το ολο συστημα συνδεεται μεσω του καλωδιου των 50ω με την εξοδο του πομπου που πρεπει να ειναι και αυτη 50ω.Αυτο το κανεις ευκολα με ενα κυκλωμα Π.Ενδιαμεσα βαλε και μια γεφυρα να βλεπεις τα στασιμα.Με αυτο το συστημα εγω και με μια αυτοταλαντωτη 6146 στα 600 βολτ χωρις μετασχημ. εκανα συνομιλιες σχεδον πανελλαδικα πριν 25 χρονια με ανοδικη διαμορφωση.Το ιδιο δουλευω και τωρα αλλα με μια 813 στην εξοδο.Καλη επιτυχια.Ξεχασα να σου γραψω να βαλεις και καμμια 15αρια ραντιαλ γυρω απο τη βαση της κεραιας και τα οποια θα γειωσεις μαζι με το καλωδιο και το πηνιο.Αν υπαρχουν και αλλα μεταλικα αντικειμενα στην ταρατσα γειωσε τα και αυτα για να σχηματιστει αγωγιμο εδαφος κατω απο την κεραια.

----------


## Ακρίτας

Επαναφέρω αυτό το θέμα σε συνδυασμό με αυτό:

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70196

για να παρουσιάσω και κάποιες δοκιμές στην πράξη, μετά από τόσες θεωρίες που αναπτύξαμε και στα δύο θέματα. 

Είναι γνωστή η δυσκολία κατασκευής μιας κεραίας για την περιοχή των μεσαίων κυμάτων λόγω του μεγάλου μεγέθους της. Έτσι λοιπόν ψάχνουμε για κάτι που να είναι τεχνικά εφικτό και να έχει επαρκή απόδοση. Σε αυτή τη λογική κινείται μια κεραία τύπου "Γ" ή "inverted L", μέ ένα κατακόρυφο ή σχεδόν κατακόρυφο στοιχείο και ένα οριζόντιο που θα έχουν συνολικό μήκος στο 35% περίπου του μήκους κύματος (για συρμάτινες κεραίες το μήκος κύματος υπολογίζεται με τον τύπο 286/f). Το μήκος αυτό έχει επιλεγεί διότι η σύνθετη αντίσταση της κεραίας, θεωρητικά, πέφτει στην περιοχή των 40 - 50 Ω, με μιά, όμως, σοβαρή επαγωγική συνιστώσα που θα πρέπει να την αντισταθμίσουμε. Η παρακάτω κεραία κατασκευάστηκε και δοκιμάστηκε με επιτυχία.

invertedL.jpg

Η κεραία είναι υπολογισμένη για την περιοχή των 160 μέτρων καί έχει ένα συνολικό μήκος 36% του μήκους κύματος. Ο συντονιστής είναι ένα απλό κύκλωμα L του τύπου "block dc". Το πηνίο αρχικά υπολογίστηκε στα 8 μΗ αλλά μετά από μερικές δοκιμές κατέληξα σε μεγαλύτερη αυτεπαγωγή. Τη χωρητικότητα του μεταβλητού την υπολογίζω στα 150 - 200 pF εκεί που παρατηρείται ο συντονισμός. Δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μεταφοράς γιατί η θέση που καταλήγει η κεραία είναι πολύ κοντα (1 μέτρο) στα μηχανήματα. Εκεί υπάρχει και η ράβδος γείωσης που είναι κάπου 2,5 μέτρα χαλκοσωλήνα και έρχεται στο χώρο των μηχανημάτων με μια χαλκοσωλήνα Φ15 μήκους 1,5 μέτρων περίπου. Radial δεν υπάρχει και από δοκιμές που έκανα με παρόμοιες κεραίες σε άλλες μπάντες δεν κάνουν διαφορά από την σκέτη γείωση. Μερικά μέτρα ομοαξονικό μεταξύ του συντονιστή και του σημείου βάση κεραίας - γείωση δεν θα επηρεάσουν σημαντικά τον συντονισμό, αν όμώς μεγαλώση η απόσταση τότε ο συντονιστής θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί στο τέλος της γραμμής μεταφοράς, στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της κεραίας - γείωσης.

Ο λόγος στασίμων ήταν 1,3:1. Συντονισμός επιτεύχθηκε επίσης και χωρίς καθόλου πηνίο, με λίγο μεγαλύτερο λόγο στασίμων, στο 1,5:1 αλλά αντιμετώπισα τις έντονες διαμαρτυρίες του πομποδέκτη ο οποίος βλέποντας χωρητικό φορτίο ενεργοποιούσε τα συστήματα προστασίας και έκλεινε (αν και στις δοκιμές χρησιμοποίησα αρχικά πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ, μόλις 0,4W).

Συμπερασματικά, μια τέτοια κεραία μπορεί να στηθεί και να συντονιστεί σχετικά εύκολα αρκεί να υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος χώρος και τουλάχιστον ένα όργανο μέτρησης λόγου στασίμων που να μπορεί να κατεβαίνει σε αυτή τη συχνότητα.

----------

A--15 (30-05-13), 

p.gabr (30-05-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Εξαιρετικός:...

Μπράβο βρε Γιώργη ,πας ένα βήμα πιο μπροστά ,μας δείχνεις πράγματα με στοιχεία καί αποτελέσματα


Για ριξε αν προλαβαίνεις καί ένα σχόλιο για αυτην την κεραία  που βγήκε σε αυτό το θέμα

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...450#post599450

----------


## Ακρίτας

Τελικά τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί έκλεινε ο πομποδέκτης (μερικές φορές, περίπου 1 στις 2)  όταν δοκίμασα το κύκλωμα προσαρμογής μόνο με πύκνωτή. Δεν είναι λογικό. Τέλος πάντων. Ίσως κάποιος φίλος με εμπειρία σε σύγχρονους πομποδέκτες να έχει άποψη. 

Παναγιώτη η κεραία της παραπομπής (έλειπα και το έχασα το θέμα) είναι ένα wide band dipole δηλαδή ένα δίπολο που εχει σχετικά επίπεδο συντονισμό σε ένα μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων. Το bandwidth μιας κεραίας καθορίζεται από τη διάμετρο των αγωγών των στοιχείων της, σε σχέση με το μήκος κύματος. Ετσι στα VHF χρησιμοποιούμε μεγάλης διαμέτρου αγωγούς για να καλύπτουμε μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων. Στα HF για να πετύχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε μια κεραία με αγωγούς διαμέτρου σαν αυτούς της ΕΥΔΑΠ. Αντί αυτού φτιάχνουμε σκέλη με 4 ή 6 ή 8 αγωγούς παραλληλισμένους. 

Πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο, από δική σου παραπομπή το βρήκα:

http://softarchi34.com/ebooks_free/3...-r-hallas.html

Το θέμα έχει και συνέχεια. Καλά με πομποδέκτη, αλλά με έναν παραδοσιακό λαμπάτο πομπό, σαν αυτόν που θέλει να δουλέψει ο φίλος μας ο Νίκος, τί γίνεται και πώς μπορούμε να την προσαρμόσουμε. Και επειδή πάει πολύς καιρός που διέλυσα το τελευταίο μου μηχάνημα μεσαίων κυμάτων ας βουτήξουμε στο κουτί με τά "κράτα το κι αυτό, δεν ξέρεις πότε μπόρεί να σου χρειαστεί". Και τα radials χρειάζονται ή μήπως δεν είναι και τόσο απαραίτητα.

Την εικόνα όμως την παρασυμπίεσα. Θα την ξαναβάλω πιο καθαρή.

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο δυστυχώς τότε δεν είχα  τα μέσα και τα εφόδια  τώρα δεν έχω το μυαλό


Οι πληροφορίες είναι άπειρες από το NET για όλα τα* level*
Nα προσθέσω κάτι δικό μου ακόμα και ας μην ενδιαφέρει και πολλούς και ίσως μη εφαρμόσιμα .Ομως ολα γινονται ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ



......................................



save0563.jpg



save0564.jpg

εδω βλέπουμε πως μπορούμε να προσαρμόσουμε ασύμμετρες κεραίες μέχρι 600ωμ

*Ας μπουν και ας χαθούν*

----------

A--15 (02-06-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Από τις εικόνες που παραθέτεις Παναγιώτη σημειώνω ότι: Μιά κεραία μισού μήκους κύματος μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί είτε στο κέντρο με μια γραμμή 73 Ω, είτε στην άκρη με μια γραμμή 2500 Ω, είτε κάπου ενδιάμεσα. Επίσης όταν χρησιμοποιούμε μονή γραμμή (και το έδαφος) θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζουμε έδαφος υψηλής αγωγιμότητας.
 Όπως γράφεις πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν άπειρες και για όλα τα επίπεδα, οι πρακτικές λύσεις όμως είναι λίγες. Οι παρακάτω σημειώσεις, που και αυτές τις βρήκα από δική σου παραπομπή, είναι πολύ καλές για πληροφορίες σε θέματα γραμμών μεταφοράς, κεραιών, και διάδοσης Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας κα. γιατί τα γράφουν κατανοητά, χωρίς μαθηματικά και είναι στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ. Βέβαια επειδή η μετάφραση έχει γίνει μάλλον από φοιτητές (με τη μέθοδο της ανάθεσης εργασίας κομμάτι - κομμάτι) σε κάποια σημεία η απόδοση  είναι της πυρκαϊάς αλλά μικρό το κακό. Τις συνιστώ σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για θέματα εκπομπής.

http://www.ceid.upatras.gr/faculty/a...s/AHTS_all.zip

Εδώ είναι πάλι η κεραία της δοκιμής

invertedL.jpg

και εδώ το κύκλωμα του "ρετρο" πομπού, που μας βοήθησε να εκτελέσουμε  μερικές ενδιαφέρουσες δοκιμές

mftransmitter.jpg

Και τέλος...ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΣΗΤΗΡΙΟ  :Biggrin:

----------

A--15 (02-06-13)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Ας συνεχίσουμε  το θέμα* "Inverted L" στα μεσαία κύματα* με την προσαρμογή της σε έναν πομπό ιδιοκατασκευής με λυχνίες.

Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει με απλό και πρακτικό τρόπο, δυστυχώς. Θα χρειαστούμε οπωσδήποτε ένα τεχνητό φορτίο 50 Ω που να αντέχει για λίγο την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού και ένα όργανο μέτρησης λόγου στασίμων.

Αρχικά θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε και να ρυθμίσουμε την έξοδο του πομπού στα 50 Ω. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι είναι λάθος να χρησιμοποιούμε τα στοχεία από κάποια άλλη σχεδίαση γιατί τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν σημαντικά από περίπτωση σε περίπτωση. Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα τον πειραματικό πομπό με την EL509 που ανέβσα στην προηγούμενη αράρτηση.

outL.jpg

Από προηγούμενους πειραματισμούς έχω ότι η λάμπα αυτή σε τάξη Γ και με ανοδική τάση 340 V έχει ένα ανοδικό ρεύμα περίπου 110 mA (η συγκεκριμένη είναι και λίγο πεσμένη). Αφού υπολογίσουμε την αντίσταση που εμφανίζει, R = 340/(2*0,11) = 1545 Ω, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα calculator από τα αρκετά που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο και θα υπολογίσουμε το κύκλωμα εξόδου το οποίο είναι ένα low pass L, το πιο απλό από αυτά που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

http://www.hoflink.com/~mkozma/match19c.html

Μπορεί να είναι αυτονόητο για κάποιους αλλά θα πρέπει να πω ότι θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε *οπωσδήποτε ένα κύκλωμα low pass για την προσαρμογή του φορτίου*. Η επίλυση μας δίνει τις τιμές που γράφονται επάνω στο σχέδιο του κυκλώματος εξόδου. Αν δοκιμάσουμε να υπολογίσουμε τις τιμές για μια άλλη λυχνία, για πράδειγμα μια 811 που δουλεύει σε τάξη Γ με 1200 V ανοδική τάση και 160 mA ανοδικό ρεύμα θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι αυτή παρουσιάζει μια αντίσταση 3750 Ω που αν τη βάλουμε στο calculator θα μας δώσει διαφορετικές τιμές για το κύκλωμα L. Βέβαια, ο πυκνωτής είναι μεταβλητός και το πηνίο έχει λήψεις αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε από που θα ξεκινήσουμε τη ρύθμιση.

Στη συνέχεια συνδέουμε την γέφυρα στην έξοδο του πομπού και στη σειρά το τεχνητό φορτίο (που πρέπει να είναι καθαά ωμικό) και ρυθμίζουμε για μέγιστη ένδειξη ισχύος. 

_-_Καλά, δεν μπορούμε να συντονίσουμε απλώς την έξοδο βλέποντας το μιλλιαμπερόμετρο της ανόδου και ρυθμίζοντας εκεί που μας δείχνει το ελάχιστο ρεύμα;

-Οχι, τουλάχιστον σε αυτο το κύκλωμα εξόδου, όπως και στο ξαδερφάκι του το "Π". Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Αν μαζέψουμε το κύκλωμα εξόδου θα δούμε ότι είναι αυτό:

eqoutL.jpg

Στην ουσία, δηλαδή, έχουμε ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα L - C που σε σειρά με το πηνίο μπαίνει το φορτίο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το Q του κυκλώματος υποβιβάζεται σημαντικά και στην περίπτωση του παραδείγματος είναι κάπου στο 5. Όταν σε ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα το Q γίνεται μικρότερο από 10 τότε παρατηρούνται δυο θέσεις "συντονισμού". Μία θέση στην οποία παρατηρείται η μέγιστη εμπέδηση, όπως σε κάθε παράλληλο κύκλωμα, όμως σε αυτήν δεν ισχύει το Xc = XL η συνθήκη συντονισμού δηλαδή, και μια δεύτερη θέση όπου το Xc = XL αλλά η εμπέδηση δεν είναι η μέγιστη. Η απόκλιση αυτή γίνεται μεγαλύτερη όσο το Q ελαττώνεται. Είναι νομίζω φανερό ότι η πρώτη θέση αντιστοιχεί στο ελάχιστο ανοδικό ρεύμα, δεν είναι όμως αυτή που θέλουμε, ενώ η δεύτερη είναι αυτή που θα μας δώσει την βέλτιστη προσαρμογή, γιατί το κύκλωμα έχει υπολογιστεί με δεδομένη τη συνθήκη Xc = XL.

Ετσι λοιπόν εξηγείται γιατί στα παλιά χρόνια πετυχαίναμε καλύτερους "συντονισμούς" με δοκιμαστικά κατσαβίδια και λάμπες φθορισμού παρά με το μιλλιαμπερόμετρο, μέθοδοι που *σαφώς είναι απαράδεκτοι και έπικίνδυνες* είδικά τώρα που τα volt έχουν "ξεφύγει". Άλλωστε μια γέφυρα στασίμων είναι απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός και  δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβή. Άν μάλιστα "πιάνουν τα χέρια σου" μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις μια με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

Αν ο πομπός μας έχει μεγάλη ισχύ καλό θα είναι να συνδέσουμε πρώτα το φορτίο χωρίς τη γέφυρα, να συντονίσουμε για ελάχιστο ανοδικό ρεύμα και στη συνέχεια να παρεμβάλλουμε την γέφυρα και να ρυθμίσουμε για μέγιστη ένδειξη ισχύος (ειδικά αν η γέφυρά μας έναι κάπως...ακριβή). Εφόσον το φορτίο μας είναι καθαρά ωμικό σε όλη τη διαδικασία θα πρέπει να έχουμε λόγο στασίμων 1:1. Αν δεν έχουμε κατεβάζουμε τους διακόπτές και κάνουμε έναν έλεγχο από την αρχή.

Η συνέχεια είναι απλή. Αφού ρυθμίσουμε την έξοδο για φορτίο 50 Ω, αφαιρούμε το φορτίο και συνδέουμε το κύκλωμα προσαρμογής και την κεραία. Η ρύθμιση θα γίνει για μέγιστη ισχύ και ελάχιστα στάσιμα με τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή σειράς του κυκλώματος προσαρμογής. Αν τα έχουμε κάνει όλα σωστά το ανοδικό ρεύμα θα είναι αυτό που προβλέπεται γαι την λυχνία στις συγκεκριμένες συθήκες λειτουργίας.


Τέλος μένει το θέμα των radials. Είναι όντως απαραίτητα και πότε; Αυτό όμως χρειάζεται περισσότερη μελέτη.

----------

A--15 (02-06-13), 

p.gabr (02-06-13)

----------


## p.gabr

> outL.jpg
> 
> Από προηγούμενους πειραματισμούς έχω ότι η λάμπα αυτή σε τάξη Γ και με ανοδική τάση 340 V έχει ένα ανοδικό ρεύμα περίπου 110 mA (η συγκεκριμένη είναι και λίγο πεσμένη). Αφού υπολογίσουμε την αντίσταση που εμφανίζει, *R = 340/(2*0,11)* = 1545 Ω, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα calculator από τα αρκετά που υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο και θα υπολογίσουμε το κύκλωμα εξόδου το οποίο είναι ένα low pass L, το πιο απλό από αυτά που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε.
> .



*Γιωργο αλλη μια φορα συγχαρητήρια*

το θέμα R -ANODE KAI R- LOAD είναι  μπερδεμένο και πολλοί κάνουν λάθος υπολογισμούς και εχω δει και αναρτημένους που πραγματικά  μπερδεύουν

Εξαρταται και από την τάξη λειτουργίας κάτι που και εγώ έκανα λάθος, αλλά τώρα τελευταία το ξεκαθάρισα

ΒΑΖΩ ΤΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ 
OutputCoupling_Page_1.jpg 


*R LOAD = V/2*I*

----------


## Ακρίτας

Αυτό το άρθρο κάπου το έχω ολόκληρο και το ψάχνω. Ναι. Το R load υπολογίζεται με αυτόν τον τύπο για τάξη C, όταν μιλάμε για λυχνίες. Σε τρανζίστορ είναι κάπως διαφορετικά.

----------


## p.gabr

Μαλλον το ανέβασα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον

----------

A--15 (02-06-13)

----------

